
Ask HN: What are the potential pitfalls of stock options? - jonyt
About to get some stock options. There are probably things I should look into in the agreement but I&#x27;m not sure what they are. Can anyone with experience give me some pointers? I&#x27;m aware of the meaning of the basic terms (vesting etc.) but not much else.
======
Peroni
This post covers all the basics in excellent detail. Written by an engineer,
for engineers: [https://blog.alexmaccaw.com/an-engineers-guide-to-stock-
opti...](https://blog.alexmaccaw.com/an-engineers-guide-to-stock-options)

------
Arbinv
Read - Getting Started in Options. Thomsett, Michael C.

Its what I recommend to everyone...! No shortcuts you need to read, read,
read..

